# Fried Green Tomato Parmigiana



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Neighbor gave me more green tomatoes yesterday...So, I made fried green tomato parmigiana. After frying I put on marinara sauce, lots of grading cheese, and swiss cheese.on top.






















h
Also, I had a tube of crescent rolls explode in the fridge, so, I cut bratwurst in three pieces and wrapped them up. They tasted better than they look.
Everything in the over 350* for about 15 minutes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look goooood, I am afraid the fried green tomatoes wouldn't last long enough to make it to the oven. That is some fine eating right there.

I can't believe this is one year we didn't get green tomatoes or even a good watermelon.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now that you mention watermelon, Jim... We couldn’t get good watermelon either, it
was practically flavorless.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Neighbor gave me more green tomatoes yesterday...So, I made fried green tomato parmigiana. After frying I put on marinara sauce, lots of grading cheese, and swiss cheese.on top.
> 
> View attachment 632355
> View attachment 632356
> ...


I bet you got more stuff in the fridge than you can use in a month and for those pics this place needs a slappy. I'd give you one but I don't want to go stealing, er borrowing.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I bet you got more stuff in the fridge than you can use in a month and for those pics this place needs a slappy. I'd give you one but I don't want to go stealing, er borrowing.


What is a slappy? All I can get is a ventriloquist's doll, a football slur, or some not so nice slang. Did it have another Texan meaning awhile back?
I can relate. It seems everytime I look up a word lately, a song has been titled that.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well here ya go Nik. You can have this one.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The sloppy is from another forum that we used to belong to.

Wooley often gave me slappy’s for the wonderful, incredible, delicious,
marvelous, unbelievable, stupendous, impressive, amazing, remarkable, and astonishing meals that I posted!  The sloppy became the symbol of the strong emotional reaction that he experienced when he gazed upon my meals for the first time.

Sometimes, the slappy was followed with a “damn, Joann.” However, often times, he was just rendered speechless and could only post a slappy...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BTW Joann, T went POOF at The Den and Woo. Steve told me he had gotten very obnoxious. I looked at W earlier this morning. New member VintageBrassRazor. Now who do you suppose that is? I'm disappointed in Fred.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s a dead forum anyhow... I never go there cause I’ve never gotten any feedback from my postings.
They just never got my pithy comments on life force and nature.

Where you getting the old emojis from? and how do you post them? I can’t copy them with my i-pad. the emojis here suck.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Getting them at The Den. Just go the the reply box and left click the emoji thing on the editor bar. Find what you want, right click for menu, left click copy image address. Paste here using the image button on the editor bar and the link symbol in the dialog box. I've saved a few to this machine but I guess didn't do it right. The are gifs and what I saved is not animated just static. As for Woo I quit going there in the daylight, only before others show up and never post. Do you need the login page over at The Den?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

no, I know how to copy with my computer, but it doesn’t work with the i-pad. You can’t left click.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think I used to do it some on my Kindle but forget. I found this maybe it will help.









How to copy and paste on your iPad or iPhone, and from one device to the other


Figuring out how to copy and paste on an iPad and iPhone isn't immediately obvious. Here's how to do it, and even copy on one and paste on the other.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah, I did it! Thanks a heap. Now how do I store these cute emojis to my pad for easy access?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Try this.









How to save, view, and share GIFs on your iPhone or iPad


You can easily save and view GIFs on most iPhones and iPads. Here's how to save GIFs on your iPhone or iPad, and view or share them later.




www.businessinsider.com





Problem I have is after I save them to this machine. They save as gifs but when I insert them they are static pictures. For me it's easier to copy the image address and paste that. Then it shows and works too. Sometimes here I can get a menu that allows me to attach the image like the manage images button on WWZ or this old softwar.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Test









Got it. Use the paperclip on the editor bar to attach an image.
Well I did it once but can't do it again.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That works great. we need more good ones.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Have you saved the slappy, clappy, dancing banana, ROTF, and popcorn yet? I'll dig around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, more please...they are so good.
I’m saving them up.
edit: when I try and post it from my saved section on my computer I get this https://www.diychatroom.com/attachments/3135714481-gif.632409/. ???








oh, I got it now!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah I do that too sometimes. I had to use the image thingy not the paperclip and the all files option.























One more for now.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The big smile one and the yes one.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

More later.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I may go back for more in a couple days.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, the last two are too close together it won’t copy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Try it now. Tuff time getting it to do this.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, it works. thanks.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Neighbor gave me more green tomatoes yesterday...So, I made fried green tomato parmigiana. After frying I put on marinara sauce, lots of grading cheese, and swiss cheese.on top.
> 
> View attachment 632355
> View attachment 632356
> ...





Two Knots said:


> Neighbor gave me more green tomatoes yesterday...So, I made fried green tomato parmigiana. After frying I put on marinara sauce, lots of grading cheese, and swiss cheese.on top.
> 
> View attachment 632355
> View attachment 632356
> ...





Two Knots said:


> Neighbor gave me more green tomatoes yesterday...So, I made fried green tomato parmigiana. After frying I put on marinara sauce, lots of grading cheese, and swiss cheese.on top.
> 
> View attachment 632355
> View attachment 632356
> ...


Wish the grocery store sold green tomatoes. I never made it to any farmers market this year. Of course we have an earlier tomato season. next year I’ll definitely look for green tomatoes. Now I’m really hungry for some. Great photos.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Wish the grocery store sold green tomatoes. I never made it to any farmers market this year. Of course we have an earlier tomato season. next year I’ll definitely look for green tomatoes. Now I’m really hungry for some. Great photos.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> View attachment 632701


Now I’m hungry for Bratwurst. I just started eating it in Ohio about 10 years ago and I like it on a hoagie bun with sautéed green peppers and onions in fact I’ll put that on my list for the next time I go to the grocery store and it’ll be something quick to eat when I get home from work


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, I got started on Bratwurst because of you! You had a post about cooking brats in beer...after the beer evaporates then a slight drizzle of olive oil, and continue cooking for a few minutes until it’s browned up. We love them. We have a market her called Aldi’s, they sell the brats for 2.35 a pack...We buy them every week...like you said, something quick to eat.


----------

